# Campbell buildings



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,

I've done a search on Campbell stuff, and not really seeing anything, sooo. I'm wanting that kind of country, rural, oldish look. I've not bought anything yet, but I see E-bay mentioned alot. 

Do most people buy kits from the local hobby shop, ebay, is ebay new or used both? I'm an old geezer, and not an ebayer type. I still tend to think, go to store, buy what i want. ^_^.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

If you've got a local shop, they may match prices. I try to support the local shops whenever possible. I also order from www.Walthers.com and www.trainworldonline.com a fair bit.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks, I'd prefer the LHS , but not sure why stuff is on ebay new. I thought it was only used stuff. 

do you know is Campbell stuff good assembled, or will I need to dull the plastic type look down.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Many people start up retail businesses via ebay (mostly direct drop-ship type stuff from the manufacturer) It provides a sales outlet with little overhead costs. I think it's good (at times) and is helpful in determining a fair price for things you may want to buy/sell. I haven't bought too much stuff, but most of my experiences have been positive (I've bought a ton of ski gear on it - all with good luck.)


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I would like to start a train related hobby store but each distributor I have contacted about setting up an account will not set up a wholesale account for a non brick and mortar store, nor will they ship to a non B&M address. So starting an E-bay store out of my shed is out of the question right now. Once I have some capitol saved up and I am able to rent said building then I will have the ability to get the wholesale accounts and actually make a few $$$ on E-bay or from walk ins. I cant see selling items on E-bay when I have to start the prices out at or near retail.

As for my shopping habits, I usually hit up my LHS first to see what they have or if they can get it for me, if they can great I buy from them if they cant then it is off to the Internet.

Massey


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Massey said:


> I would like to start a train related hobby store but each distributor I have contacted about setting up an account will not set up a wholesale account for a non brick and mortar store, nor will they ship to a non B&M address. So starting an E-bay store out of my shed is out of the question right now. Once I have some capitol saved up and I am able to rent said building then I will have the ability to get the wholesale accounts and actually make a few $$$ on E-bay or from walk ins. I cant see selling items on E-bay when I have to start the prices out at or near retail.
> 
> As for my shopping habits, I usually hit up my LHS first to see what they have or if they can get it for me, if they can great I buy from them if they cant then it is off to the Internet.
> 
> Massey


Massey,

If I can put my nose into your business for a moment---if you have a shed, I assume that means you have a house in front of it. Why not use the house for a B&M address? Just tell them you're in the process of converting the living room or the downstairs into a store-front. Another strategy would be to find a nearby business like a junque store: pay them $10 a month to accept mail or deliveries for you. Go to a trader's mall and ask what they'd charge to just accept mail/deliveries without you actually renting a stall, or rent a small stall and go into business in the trader's mall. I frequently see new and used train stuff in those places. Please understand I'm not trying to tell you what to do---just offering suggestions on how to circumvent the rules.

Best wishes on your plans,


----------

